# Can dead live rock be rinsed and used in a FW tank as rocks?



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

just as the title says, i wanna build a larger rock tower on on side of my 125 and was wondering if i Can use dead live rock. Can it just be rinsed well and used in a FW tank as rocks?

thx


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't see why not... Just scrub it good and rinse it well.

BTW Do you have a higher res. FTS of your tank? It looks interesting...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, but most likely only for africans because of the composition of the once live rock. It'll slowly raise your ph and water hardness.

You'll have to wash the dead rock really well or the once alive organisms will decompose and release ammonia into your tank.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

i think im gonna stay away from the dead rocks :/ thx for the help though.

50seven - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20312 is the pic thread of my tank.


----------

